# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  क्रिकेट के प्रसिद्ध खिलाड़ी

## Munneraja

भारत के प्रसिद्ध खिलाड़ी सचिन तेंदुलकर ने टेस्ट क्रिकेट में पचासवां शतक जमा कर लगभग दु:साध्य लक्ष्य प्राप्त किया है. भारत में क्रिकेट के भगवान् के रूप में पूजे जाने वाले सचिन वन डे क्रिकेट में भी पचासवें सैंकड़े के करीब हैं.

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

Ya sachin is the best .

----------


## star1741

वाकई सचिन को गाड ने अपने तरफ से गिफ्ट दिया हैँ

----------


## hamraaz

मै तो सचिन को क्रिकेट का भगवान मानता हु सचिन जैसा दुसरा खिलाडी नही होगा

----------


## cool_ajay

पूरा नाम 	सचिन तेंदुलकर
जन्म 	24,अप्रैल 1973
बल्लेबाज़ी का तरीक़ा ------दाये हाथ के बल्लेबाज
गेंदबाज़ी का तरीक़ा	--------दाये हाथ का मध्यम गति और स्पिन के गेंदबाज़
टेस्ट क्रिकेट 	एकदिवसीय अन्तर्राष्ट्रीय क्रिकेट
मुक़ाबले 	१७१ ----------442
बनाये गये रन 	१४०१७ ---------17,598
बल्लेबाज़ी औसत 	55.56-------45.12
100/50 	48/54---------46/93
सर्वोच्च स्कोर 	248*------ 	200*
फेंकी गई गेंदें 	3,982 -----	8,020
विकेट 	44-------154
गेंदबाज़ी औसत 	52.22------	44.26
पारी में 5 विकेट 	0 ----	2
मुक़ाबले में 10 विकेट 	0---- 	नहीं है
सर्वोच्च गेंदबाज़ी 	3/10-------	5/32
कैच/स्टम्पिंग 	104/- 	132/-

----------


## cool_ajay

कीर्तिमान स्थापित

    * एकदिवसीय अंतरराष्ट्रीय क्रिकेट के इतिहास में दोहरा शतक[200] जड़ने वाले पहले खिलाड़ी बने
    * एकदिवसीय अंतरराष्ट्रीय मुक़ाबले में सबसे ज्यादा रन (१७००० से अधिक)
    * एकदिवसीय अंतरराष्ट्रीय मुक़ाबले में सबसे ज्यादा ४६ शतक
    * एकदिवसीय अंतरराष्ट्रीय के विश्व कप मुक़ाबलों में सबसे ज्यादा रन
    * टेस्ट क्रिकेट मे सबसे ज्यादा शतक (४७)
    * रिकार्डो के बादशाह सचिन तेंडुलकर ऑस्ट्रेलिया के खिलाफ 5 November 2009 को अपनी १७५ रन की पारी के दौरान एक दिवसीय अंतरराष्ट्रीय क्रिकेट में १७ हजार रन पूरे करने वाले पहले बल्लेबाज बने।
    * टेस्ट क्रिकेट में सर्वाधिक रनों का कीर्तिमान| 
    * टेस्ट क्रिकेट १३००० रन बनने वाले विश्व के पहले बल्लेबाज |
    * एकदिवसीय अंतरराष्ट्रीय मुक़ाबले में सबसे ज्यादा मैन आफ् द सीरीज
    * एकदिवसीय अंतरराष्ट्रीय मुक़ाबले में सबसे ज्यादा मैन आफ् द मैच
    * अंतरराष्ट्रीय मुक़ाबलो मे सबसे ज्यादा ३०००० रन बनाने का कीर्तिमान्

----------


## shwetaSingh69

*East or West ............SACHIN is teh BEST*

----------


## sonare

51 shatak

----------


## Doremon

हालाँकि वर्तमान में सचिन सर्वश्रेष्ट हैं लेकिन अपने समय में कपिल देव और सुनील गावस्कर का भी भारतीय क्रिकेट में अतुलनीय योगदान रहा है .इसके अतिरिक्त पुराने  दिनों में बहुत अच्छे खिलाडी हुए हैं जिन्होंने देश का नाम रोशन किया है .

----------


## sexysoniya

हा ये तो सही है

----------


## Doremon

*डब्ल्यू जी ग्रेस को क्रिकेट के इतिहास में पितामह का दर्जा प्राप्त है . वे आधुनिक क्रिकेट के पहले महानायक थे .उनके आंकड़े एक ऐसे खिलाडी की कहानी बयान करते हैं जिन पर हैरत होनी लाजमी है | प्रथम श्रेणी क्रिकेट में सौ से अधिक शतकों के साथ पचपन हजार से ज्यादा रन , करीब तीन हजार विकेट , और 850 से ज्यादा कैच उनके खाते में दर्ज हैं . लेकिन आंकडे तो उनके चरित्र का एक छोटा हिस्सा भर हैं |
दा डॉक्टर , द चैम्पियन , द ओल्डमैन जैसे नामों से पुकारे जाने वाले डब्लू जी ग्रेस ने अपना अंतिम प्रथम श्रेणी मैच पेंसठ (65) साल की उम्र में खेला और ६९ रन बनाये. वे आउट होना बर्दाश्त नहीं कर पाते थे यहाँ तक की आउट होने पर umpire से बहस करने में उनको आनंद आता था . उनकी लोकप्रियता का आलम यह था की मैच के टिकटों के दाम उनके खेलने या ना खेलने से तय होते थे . ऐसा एक से ज्यादा बार हुआ था की जल्दी आउट दे दिए जाने के बाद भी वे खुद को आउट नहीं मानते थे और umpire से साफ़ साफ़ कह देते थे की दर्शक मेरी बेटिंग देखने आये हैं आपकी अम्प्आयरिंग नहीं |*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

मज़ा आ गया भाई

----------

